# Bee from Hell



## cycleGeoff (10 May 2011)

Hello everyone. My name is Geoff, and I have a phobia of bees and wasps. I also have long curly hair. I will tell why this information is relevant to this bike story.

The reason why I say that is because, riding along the cuckoo trail in east sussex, a bee began following me. No joke, for some reason this bee WOULD NOT leave me alone. I even got off my bike and tried to wave it away, but it just came back. 

About 5 mins into this annoying bee buzzing around, it dive bombed and fell into my hair ( which was rather big at the time) and then became tangled and angry, buzzing around violently to free itself - or sting my head.

I quite appropriately screamed and crashed my bike into a wall, that caused a few bruises, then rolled around a bit trying to get the bee off. I found a pair of sticks and did a combing motion to remove the bee. Bee gone (dead in fact, I stomped on it) I turned around to find that the wall had bent my front bike tire not quite into a U shape. I had to walk ten miles back the way I came, and paid for a new tire the next day. I think I also had concussion, and that I frightened a nearby child walking her dog when I suddenly screamed like a maniac and flung myself into a wall, rolling around on the ground moaning.

I hate bees.


----------



## henshaw11 (10 May 2011)

>(dead in fact, I stomped on it)

>I quite appropriately screamed and crashed my bike into a wall, that caused a few bruises

Ah, that's reverse-temporal-karma for you


----------



## Klaus (11 May 2011)

Just recently on short ride a bee (or wasp?) got stuck in my hair, which is fairly short and straight. It was clearly getting distressed or angry judging by the noise it made. I thought to myself " what do I do now?". My father was a bee-keeper (many years ago) so generally the strategy is to ignore the critter as far as possible. So I rode on still trying to work out what to do..... then suddenly the bee dislodged itself and was gone in a flash.. hey presto! I didn't even stop to check whether there was any damage (to me) though I would have known soon enough if it had stung me. Main thing is not to aggravate the beast by aggressive behaviour.


----------



## funnymummy (11 May 2011)

cycleGeoff said:


> Hello everyone. My name is Geoff, and I have a phobia of bees and wasps. I also have long curly hair. I will tell why this information is relevant to this bike story.
> 
> I hate bees.



Wow, could have written this myself...apart from the Geoff bit!
Hello Geoff! If you ever round that way again & see a curly red (not ginger, red) head, wavin her arms rounds round her head & squawking likea loon, say "Hello" chnaces are it's me


----------



## NormanD (11 May 2011)

Funny as I've had an encounter with a bee today that's left me half blind


----------



## cycleGeoff (12 May 2011)

NormanD said:


> Funny as I've had an encounter with a bee today that's left me half blind




"half blind"? that doesn't sound funny at all!


----------



## cycleGeoff (12 May 2011)

funnymummy said:


> Wow, could have written this myself...apart from the Geoff bit!
> Hello Geoff! If you ever round that way again & see a curly red (not ginger, red) head, wavin her arms rounds round her head & squawking likea loon, say "Hello" chnaces are it's me




I'll be sure to keep an eye out!


----------



## Cheddar George (13 May 2011)

Todays "Yehuda Moon" cartoon looks strangely familiar ................................


----------



## markharry66 (23 May 2011)

Oh Bee have


----------



## gavroche (23 May 2011)

stop wearing "brute for men". May be the bee fancied you!


----------



## Manonabike (24 May 2011)

Last year I had an encounter with bees..... I was riding in the New Forest when suddenly I found myself surrounded by thousands of bees, I was climbing at the time so I couldn't have been going very fast but I was worried that if I got stung I could fall into the path of cars overtaking me. They didn't stay very long, maybe under 15 seconds but it felt like an hour  - I could feel them in my arms face, etc. I didn't do anything, remained as steady as I could, only my legs were moving.

A very scary experience which I hope I never have to go through again. 


I also hate bees, always has done.


----------



## cycleGeoff (7 Jun 2011)

markharry66 said:


> Oh Bee have





haha, lol!


----------



## Panter (7 Jun 2011)

Funnily enough I was also chased some distance by a huge bee this morning, a couple of minutes of my best "electrocuted chicken" arm movements eventually persuaded it that I wasn't a worthy target.

Must bee something in the air...


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jun 2011)

If only they'd bee-hive themselves!


----------



## Bman (7 Jun 2011)

I outrun a bee at 12mph the other day. So I think your all cycling too slow


----------



## Panter (7 Jun 2011)

My bee was unladen though


----------



## Bman (7 Jun 2011)

Oh, yeah, an African swallow bee maybe, but not a European swallow bee....


----------



## cycleGeoff (8 Jun 2011)

Bongman said:


> Oh, yeah, an African swallow bee maybe, but not a European swallow bee....



What? I don't know that... AAAAARRGGG.....


----------



## Riding in Circles (8 Jun 2011)

Get a hair cut you hippy.


----------



## cycleGeoff (9 Jun 2011)

Catrike UK said:


> Get a hair cut you hippy.



I have!


----------



## bmakabayan (13 Jun 2011)

to start off... poor bee... your were very lucky though... because its just a bee... i was chased by dogs... man, that was like the longest ride of my life.... i was really scared they are like wild dogs... from the woods.... haist... dont want that to happen anymore so now i always carry a spray with me... when riding...


----------



## darth vadar (13 Jun 2011)

Why do bees hum?

Cos' they don't know the words


----------



## cycleGeoff (13 Jun 2011)

bmakabayan said:


> to start off... poor bee... your were very lucky though... because its just a bee... i was chased by dogs... man, that was like the longest ride of my life.... i was really scared they are like wild dogs... from the woods.... haist... dont want that to happen anymore so now i always carry a spray with me... when riding...



that does indeed sound scary!


----------



## J-Lo (15 Jun 2011)

You need to keep calm, bee's wont sting you unless you pee them off!

I just do the statute strategy, dont move or just act normal. I once had one land on my arm, walk around abit and fly off. I will admit I wondered if it was going to budge and what the hell I was going to do if it didnt lol...


----------



## Winnershsaint (4 Jul 2011)

Friday afternoon on my way home. Suddenly there was a loud crack and an impact as something hit my helmet. Thinking at first that it sounded woody I reasoned that it was a twig, fter all I was under trees when it happened and so cycled on. I'd only gone a few metres when I realised the 'twig' was moving and then I got a stinging pain, at which point I stopped, took my helmet off and out fell a bumblebee. I did'nt think they could sting, but evidently they do even though the effects are fairly mild compared with normal bee/wasp stings.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (5 Jul 2011)

I don't know whether to laugh or cry at this thread 


At least the Bee got some reverse Karma as you damaged your bike though....


----------



## henshaw11 (6 Jul 2011)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I don't know whether to laugh or cry at this thread
> 
> 
> At least the Bee got some reverse Karma as you damaged your bike though....



See post #2


----------

